# BB30 Cranks



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok, so, long story short; when Specialized upgraded my frame, the only way to get my current crank to fit was an adapter.  Sadly, the adapter has given some weird spacing between the frame and the crank so shifting is all over the place and it doesn't look like there is any way to fix it.

Enter a new crank.

Anyone have any thoughts on which BB30 crank to go with? Right now, the bike is full Apex with a compact crank.  I'd like to stay compact double (although I am not a fan of the 52/36 ratio) I'd been toying with a Force but I am not sure where that puts me budget wise...

As Brian once said...forced upgrades :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2014)

Based on my recent experiences with FSA MTB cranks I'm not sure I would buy a set from them...

I wish I could more help, but I know zero about road cranks and not much more about BB30.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 12, 2014)

What are you looking to spend? I have been seeing SRAM Red crankset online for just a little bit more than the Force crankset.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 12, 2014)

MR. evil said:


> What are you looking to spend? I have been seeing SRAM Red crankset online for just a little bit more than the Force crankset.



Not sure. What are you seeing the Red for?  Cheapest I can find for a 170 -  53/39 is $316. I'd prefer to be under that. I have some gift cards to the lbs 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 13, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Not sure. What are you seeing the Red for?  Cheapest I can find for a 170 -  53/39 is $316. I'd prefer to be under that. I have some gift cards to the lbs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a



that is also the lowest price infound for the Red crankset. Everywhere I looked the Force crankset was somewhere around $250.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 10, 2014)

Beans has a Red crank for $200! (Last years). Correct arm length.  It'll need the bottom bracket but, the kit is cheap. Pretty sure I'll pull the trigger tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 10, 2014)

Can you post up a link to that site?



BackLoafRiver said:


> Beans has a Red crank for $200! (Last years). Correct arm length.  It'll need the bottom bracket but, the kit is cheap. Pretty sure I'll pull the trigger tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 10, 2014)

Ll bean had one in their display case. The guy said it had been there for a year. It's not on their site. My plan is to bring my bike there tomorrow before I hit Bradbury 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 12, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Ll bean had one in their display case. The guy said it had been there for a year. It's not on their site. My plan is to bring my bike there tomorrow before I hit Bradbury
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a



Did you end up getting that crank?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 12, 2014)

MR. evil said:


> Did you end up getting that crank?



Yup. I haven't had 30 seconds to sit and type until now.

Took it out on its maiden voyage this morning. What a difference! The pedaling is so damned smooth. I can notice a huge difference between the adapter that was in there and the new bearings that are installed.


----------

